# Hilfe bei Kamerakauf...



## Psyclic (7. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich möcht mir ne neue Digicam zulegen.
Zuletzt hatte ich ne ganze Zeit die Olympus c1400 xl SLR...
Es soll diesmal keine Spiegelreflex sein, da ich "richtige" Fotografie erstmal mit meiner analogen SLR Kamera üben will.

Erst hatte ich die Olympus c5060 im auge... aber ist ja schon nen ganz schöner klotz das teil... und nachdem ich mir überlegt hab was ich mit der kamera machen will, nämlich überall mit hinnehmen und mehr schnappschüsse schiessen, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen mir was kompaktes zu holen.

So...
Also ich such ne kompakte Digicam ab (mindestens) 4 MP... mit mögl. guter Bildqualität und vielen nützlichen Funktionen  
Das ganze sollte so im bereich bis 500 € liegen...

Momentan habe ich folgende cams im Auge:

Minolta Dimage F300
Casio Exilim Z4
Fuji Finepix F7000
Sony DSC V1
Konica Revio KD 510

oder soll ich auf die sony DSC T1  Warten... obwohl die Konica ja annähernd gleich groß und schwer ist !!

Ich blick durch den kamerajungel langsam echt nich mehr durch...

Könnt ihr mir was zu den oben genannten cams sagen ?
Oder mir evtl doch andere empfehlen 

MFG

psyclic


----------



## Norweger (7. Dezember 2003)

Also ich krieg zu Weihnachten die JD 4.1 Z3, habe aber schon ein paar Testbilder damit gemacht. Die Bilder werden einfach super, auch wenn du im Dunkeln fotografierst. Preislich liegt die Kamera bei 200 - 280 €. Diese Woche war sie bei Rossmann im Angebot. Vielleicht hast du ja noch Glück und kriegst noch eine, wenn es die dann sein sollte.

MfG
Norweger


----------



## Vitalis (7. Dezember 2003)

Wahrscheinlich ist von Deinen vorgeschlagenen Kameras die V1 am besten, was Bildqualität und Einstellmöglichkeiten betrifft. Sie wurde von der Presse zumindest hochgelobt. Wenn Dir Memory Sticks nichts ausmachen..

Tests: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/18/37.htm
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonydscv1/

Die Kritikpunkte von Digitalkamera.de würften wohl alle kompakten Digicams betreffen.

Hast  Du die Exilim mal in der Hand gehabt? Weißt Du wie verdammt klein das Ding ist? Wenn die Kamera also möglichst kompakt sein soll, dann würde ich diese nehmen.  

Ansonsten kann ich noch die Canon IXUS 400 empfehlen:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/17/50.htm
Hat eine sehr gute Bildqualität.


----------



## Psyclic (8. Dezember 2003)

jo danke... vor allem für den tip mit der ixus... 
die scheint ja auch ne alternative zu sein.
zu der exilim habe ich gelsen das die bilder mehr oder weniger  sein sollen... und das für das geld... hmmm

die sony nehm ich nicht, aufgrund des zu hohen preises und den vor allem hohen folgekosten von memorysticks und ersatzakkus.
evtl wart ich noch auf tests der t1... vielleicht stimmt das meine Meinung zu SONY ja um....!?


----------



## Nicki (12. Januar 2004)

*Falls es für Hilfe noch nicht zu spät ist...*

...ich hätte dir jetzt auch zur Ixus 400 geraten. Hab da wirklich schon viel Gutes gehört und klein und handlich ist sie auch.

Schau doch einfach mal da nach, vielleicht kannst du dort einige Meinungen über die Kamera einfangen. Da gibt es ein Forum nur über die Ixus-Serie  
http://www.powershot.de/community/board/index.html


----------

